# Kings trying to get David Lee in TMac talks with NY



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://twitter.com/sam_amick

sam_amick



> Kings trying to get David Lee in TMac talks with NY.


http://twitter.com/chadfordinsider
Chad Ford Answers:


> Knicks need Lee's permission to trade him. They won't get it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lee has Bird's rights


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't know what to think about a TMac/Lee + filler trade, but then again, I don't like the idea of giving up multiple first-rounders for a player in unknown health...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It'd be HUGE if the Knicks were able to get Omri Casspi. There are a lot of us Jews in the NYC area who'd come to games just to see him...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Krstic All-Star said:


> It'd be HUGE if the Knicks were able to get Omri Casspi. There are a lot of us Jews in the NYC area who'd come to games just to see him...


Never gonna happen.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I know, but allowed myself to dream for a second.  

I'm glad to hear that the Knicks were able to get McGrady (and Rodriguez, who could be an upgrade over Duhon in several ways) without giving up Lee.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Krstic All-Star said:


> ^ I know, but allowed myself to dream for a second.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that the Knicks were able to get McGrady (and Rodriguez, who could be an upgrade over Duhon in several ways) without giving up Lee.


I'd have given up Lee before those picks with such weak protection attached to 'em. In fact that's what I've been suggesting. A Yao/Lee frontcourt would be sick.


----------

